# Greetings from Greece



## gpagidas (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello everybody,

Ok, let's start with some basic information about me. My name is George and I live in Athens, Greece. I became a casual WW2 simmer since 8 months ago after purchasing a copy of IL2 1946, and from my little experience I can say that is an excellent sim!!

I use a Saitek Aviator stick and I am happy with it, at least for my few requirements. Due to limited free time I haven't had yet the opportunity to put myself into the on-line section of the game, which I know that is really challenging, however, I like to play with Complex Engine Management and almost full real settings while offline (challenging but really immersive).

My favourite planes so far are the Sturmovick, Beaufighter (hence the avatar), Mosquito, A-20G and the Hurricane. 

I am very happy that I found this forum because of the excellent wealth of information that you provide for simmers, modellers (my future hobby maybe)and anybody interested in WW2 aircrafts. 

Anyway, that's all for me ... see you in forums mates.

Cheers!


----------



## magnu (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 9, 2010)

G'day George, glad to have you join us.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome to the family George!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi George, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome George!


----------



## seesul (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome aboard and greeting from the Czech Republic8)


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome !! From the heartland of the USA


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome George!


----------



## gpagidas (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks alot everybody for you warming welcome to the site.

So far I have found really useful the pilot's notes for several aircrafts (like Hurricane and Beaufighter)

They helped me alot to take out the most from those birds on IL2 1946 ... well, with the assumption that this sim has the most realistic Flight Models to date.


----------



## mandoman (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, simmer.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 9, 2010)

Καλωσήρθες !! [Welcome !!]

Enjoy the place, George.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello George and welcome from England.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Hello George and welcome from England.



....and the land of hippocroccofrogs!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome aboard George.


----------



## imalko (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello and welcome George. Greetings from Serbia.
Glad to see you're enjoying the forum already.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum George!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Geedee (Jul 16, 2010)

George, a huge welcome to the family. I'd like to be really clever and welcome you in Greek,but alas my Cypriot is very rusty now (I lived in Cyprus from 2000 to 2003) What a beautifull Island and the Greek / Cypriot culture and traditions...simply wonderfull. OK, I know Cypriot 'lingo' is not the same as a true Greek, but there are enough similarities that you would probably understand my attempts. 

I wish I was back in the Med !!!!!...for those of you who havent tasted the Greek / Cypriot lifestyle....I can only say, you are missing a huge experience.

I'm off to revisit the thousands of piccies I took while in the Med....and I'm having a home grown Meze with the Barbie next weekend (and yes, I will pour a beer over the Lamb, make loads of Tzatziki, 'Village' salad...not the same with the tomatoes we get here in the UK !... and Sheftelia, Haloumi, and Keo (Can get Keo about 30 miles from my home !...much better than than the Leon )

Yup, you guessed, I dont like living in the UK, I've tasted a far far better culture. !


----------



## Airframes (Jul 16, 2010)

Better get rid of that rusty Cypriot Gary, it'll cost a fortune to get through the MoT.......


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi George, and welcome from me in Denmark. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## gpagidas (Jul 20, 2010)

Geedee said:


> George, a huge welcome to the family. I'd like to be really clever and welcome you in Greek,but alas my Cypriot is very rusty now (I lived in Cyprus from 2000 to 2003) What a beautifull Island and the Greek / Cypriot culture and traditions...simply wonderfull. OK, I know Cypriot 'lingo' is not the same as a true Greek, but there are enough similarities that you would probably understand my attempts.
> 
> I wish I was back in the Med !!!!!...for those of you who havent tasted the Greek / Cypriot lifestyle....I can only say, you are missing a huge experience.
> 
> ...



Hey Geedee, I also guessed that you like some good food  and of course, there is no way that I can disagree with that!

Unfortunately, I haven't had the chance yet to visit Cyprus, however I am aware that the quality of living there, is much better than many places in Greece...for sure is far far better than Athens! ... hahaha.

I wish you to have the opportunity to visit Greece too, there are many interesting things to see and great Mezes to taste! ... and by they way ... don't worry about your Cypriot language skills, there are many times that Greeks and Cypriots cannot understand each other ....


----------



## Venganza (Jul 23, 2010)

Καλημέρα, George! I'm half-Greek, and it's been a while since I've been to the old country. I wonder if Athens is as polluted as I remember (this was 20 years ago that I visited). The islands were nice - my Yiayia and Papou came from Samos. At any rate, welcome to the site!

Venganza


----------



## gpagidas (Jul 26, 2010)

Καλημέρα Venganza!

Pollution continues to be an issue in Athens, even though there has been some big changes in the city (good and bad), the last 10 years, because of the Olympic games, such as the construction of metro transportation in 2000. Besides the Acropolis and a couple of interesting places, Athens has nothing else to offer, mostly due to the lack of big parks. For sure the islands (Samos is really nice) and many mountainous areas in the mainland are unique, and only for that is worth to visit Greece.

Cheers!


----------



## WOhaonine1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I enjoy wearing frilly underwear and drinking wine while rubbing my nipples.


----------



## P40NUT (Nov 20, 2010)

Welcome aboard George.


----------

